# Jolene Maloney is a Family and Criminal Attorney in Boise Idaho



## mitukhan (Aug 4, 2011)

Jolene Maloney is a family and criminal attorney in Boise, Idaho, and is the leading lawyer for the city. Her legal specialties are criminal and family law.As a criminal lawyer she has worked as a prosecuting attorney, making sure that justice was done for all parties involved. As a family lawyer, her goal has been to take truly painful situations like divorce and make them pass more easily. In cases of abuse and neglect, she has brought the same intensity to making sure that the innocent are saved and the guilty are dealt with.She is the former prosecuting attorney for Ada county. She also has experience as a former prosecuting attorney for Nampa City. Because of her past experience and her connections, she has been able to put together a winning team for her law firm, with a wide range of experiences to help clients with a range of legal problems. Ultimately, her goal is nothing less than to make sure that clients have justice on their side.
For their part, her clients are happy to report that she is professional with them, and supports them throughout the legal process.


----------

